# Moving to Dubai with alcohol?



## leap2unknown (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am moving in a months time and have a few full bottles of spirits I haven't opened yet. Am I able to bring these into Dubai in my luggage? What are the options?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can't bring them in your hand luggage because of the 100ml rule unless purchased in airport Duty Free.
If you put them in your hold luggage it will use up alot of your weight allowance.
The allowance into Dubai is 4 litres of spirits per person.
There is a Duty Free at arrivals in Dubai which would probably be cheaper than paying for the extra weight if you did go over your weight allowance.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

My advise is to open them and enjoy them at your going away party when you leave the UK. Their's always a good reason to have a party.....


----------

